# Sony XM-2000R Car Amplifier - MSRP $4000 - Sony ES XES - Very Rare - THE BEAST!



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Sony XM 2000R Car Amplifier MSRP $4000 Sony ES XES Very RARE The Beast | eBay


Not my auction


----------

